# Super Storm Sandy



## NuMosaFarms (Mar 26, 2012)

Hey everyone,

What a last two days. We live right on the coast of Delaware and spent the last week getting ready for Sandy. As it turned out she hit us straight on in full force. Everyone around us was evacuated, but we refused to leave all of our animals. At first we were mainly concerned about our two little baby bucks, cause their barn isnt as large or as sturdy as the one our does are in. So after the storm first got started, we took everything out of our 8 x 10 utility room, laid down heavy black plastic, filled the room with straw and hay, and then moved the two little boys into the house. Although it was extremely comical, everything went fine. Then Sandy started hitting HARD... REALLY HARD. We watched as 75 mph winds pounded our buildings and doubled huge trees over, and watched as the water level and flood get higher & higher. The flood water kept creeping closer and closer to our does barn. Didn't take long for panic to set in, so we took one of our bathrooms and did the same as the utility room. Black plastic went down followed by hay and straw. We moved the two little boys from the utility room to the bathroom, then went out into the storm and brought in out 3 girls and 1 weather into the utility room. Ever tried running in 50 to 70 mph winds carrying a goat...lol. Not something I would recommend. After getting all 6 goats settled inside the house, we just settled in for the rest of the night and kept our fingers crossed. Power went out, trees kept bending and cracking, and the flood waters surrounded the house and just kept getting deeper. Was a complete nerve wracking two days of super storm Sandy, but this morning brought in a new day with much calmer winds and only light sprinkles of rain. We survived what they are calling the "storm of the century", and we did it with all of our goats in the house. Was kinda funny waking up to the echos of "baahhhhhhhhh" all through the house. God ya got to love goats.....

Thanks,
BJ & Debbie

P.S. We took lots of pics of our "indoor goats", and will post them soon as we have time to load them.


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Oh my, I am glad to hear that everything is ok. Sounds like it was scary there for a bit. LOL completly understand about goats in the house, when Ike hit here I had a FF with her two doelings in my spare room as well. Hopefully you are past the worst of it and can get back to normal. Don't forget to post pictures would love to see your house goats.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm sure glad you were able to stay at home and take care of everything and everyone is ok. I hope you get your power back soon.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I'm glad you made it through. I've worried about all of you on the eastern side of the states. I've kind of looked through the different sandy strings, I don't see anyone that was hurt or injured and that's a blessing.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 29, 2011)

I've been watching the news and worrying for everyone. I guess my worrying isnt too helpful, but still, I'm thinking and praying for all of you.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

We had enough trouble corraling two does (who didn't want to) into the garden and keeping a rutting buck (who was chasing one of the does) out of the garden. About wiped us out. I can't imagine trying to convince a bunch of goats to go with you in blinding wind and rain to a new location.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh I am so glad you made it thru' that storm ok. I really enjoyed reading your post for sure. It is so hard to imagine it all as we are in such warm sunny weather of California. My mom keeps up on all the storms as we have extended fam and friends back east. Very fun reading about the animals in the house. Good job and real good to have the plastic down for easy clean up.


----------



## NuMosaFarms (Mar 26, 2012)

Four of the six goats had no choice......they were picked up a carried....lol. Luckily the two biggest does (to big to carry) ran with us on leashes as soon as they hit the wind and rain. The hard part was convincing them through the house and down the hallway....lol.

Unfortunately, our local news said that Sandy left 35 dead in her wake. We just feel lucky and blessed to have survived it the way we did. Mother Nature wrath truly has no equal.....

BJ & Debbie


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Glad your safe!! So awful that Sandy claimed so many lives... 

LAst year we brought our goats in the house with the hurricane  This year we had more/bigger goats and couldn't so they were all cozy in kidding stalls in the barn


----------



## Mystica25 (Oct 8, 2012)

Glad to hear you, your family, and goats are ok!


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

The crazy things we do for our animals. I am sooo very happy no one got hit with a tree or something. I hope your cleanup is small.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

OMG !! I am so glad you guys are all fine ! How horrible !
I can only imagine how hard it must have been to be out in those winds carrying goats into the house ! I read your post and was reliving the horror all over , but yours was unbelievable !! That must have been so freakin scary ! 
I would love to wake up to hearing baaaaas , lol. But under different circumstances 
Hope your cleanup is quick and easy ...good idea about using the
plastic


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I think Im going to go small and get myself some dwarfs .....
I probably could sneak them all in the house ( big ole house )
and my husband wouldn't find them for days , lolol
Hmmmmm :goattruck:


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> I would love to wake up to hearing baaaaas , lol.


Right outside our dining room window is a 10by10 dog, I mean goat kennel where we keep our bottle babies. Boots is our little alarm clock. He doesn't really do much baaaas, more like a siren. He lets us know when it is meal time.:leap:


----------

